# How to remove channels from "Quick Tune"?



## ar331 (Aug 24, 2009)

How do I remove channels from the Quick Tune on screen display?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The easiest way is to add a different channel it its place.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats what I would recommend as well, if you arent using the quicktune its not really necessary to remove them, just replace it with one you would use.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I was just playing with this too and could not find a way to do it, no color buttons affect it. 
Stuarts answer seems to be not only the easiest option, but the only option.
if there is a way and I missed it please let us know.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

The only option that I've found is to replace it with another channel.


----------

